# 0.0.3 Heloderma suspectum cinctum



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

For Sale: _Heloderma suspectum cinctum_ Banded Gila Monsters

Three stunning gilas for sale, suspected to be 1.2 however cant be sure yet so selling them as 0.0.3.

Serious inquiries only, please don't waste my time

Will have pictures up soon, any questions please pm me.

I am asking £3000 on the trio which is a good price for cinctums

Cheers


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

*Bump* can take these to Hamm


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

When were they born? What line are they? 

Cheers
Tony


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello mate

Two are from Jerry Cole, and the other i know very little about other than it came from Hamm (i got it off a friend).

They are all last years, i have hatch dates for the two Jerry Cole animals, but all three are feeding very well.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I'm after another adult female or the very least CB08-9. Good luck with the sale mate.


----------

